
thefacebook.com - garciagomezluis
http://thefacebook.com
======
k2xl
i don't understand - this just redirects to facebook for me?

~~~
grzm
You're not missing anything. Facebook was once called "thefacebook".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook#2003.E2.80.9306:_Thef...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook#2003.E2.80.9306:_Thefacebook.2C_Thiel_investment.2C_and_name_change)

------
Vera527
So? Everyone knows that "Facebook.com" was called "TheFacebook.com" before
Sean Parker asked Mark to "drop the 'the' from 'thefacebook.com'." Anyone who
watched "The Social Network" knows this.

